# 나는 코갤출신이시다



## Rin

"나는 코갤출신이시다
매미는 멤멤하고 울려 씨발
니매미 시망"
My friend was speaking to someone and they didn't believe she wasn't Korean for some reason, so they continued using Korean. >> Could someone please translate this? I tried, but the answer I came up with was very bizarre...


----------



## 코미디 갤러리

하하하하하하하하하핳ㅎ하(hahahahahahaha)

Did she use omegle? Comedy Gallery is the community where anyone can post anything. It works as (de facto) opinion leader of the Korean entertainment community (the fact that no one will gladly accept)

As for what is written, well, it really means nothing other than:

"I am from Cogall. cicada sing maemmaem. f. Your mother dead"

In other words, completely useless drivel.


----------



## Rin

Hahahaha~ Thank you for replying!
I'm not sure where the person wrote this, my friend only said it was "on a random website where you talk to random people."


----------

